# Step By Step Diy Liquids



## JacV (11/11/13)

Hey Guys

So lets start this from the top.
How would I go about making my own flavoured liquid. How do I get the flavours ect and what do I add to make a vapable liquid.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## CraftyZA (11/11/13)

Easiest way to start is to get the starter pack from Oupa.
It includes everything you need to get started, including a bunch of flavours of your choice.

THen pretty much go to this address and calculate the recipe: http://www.todmuller.com/ejuice/ejuice.php
Start with 10% flavour and go up or down from there
Coffee and chocolate flavours you can use at 3%
Banana at 5 or 6 percent. The rest pretty much all comes to 10%
So if you make 18mg juice it will go something like this.
add 3ml flavour to your empty juice bottle.
add 15ml nicotine in vg base.
add 12ml of Propylene Glycol.
Close bottle.
Shake it like a mad person.
Put in drawer and forget about it for a week. Let it steep, and get some colour. You can take the bottle out once a day and give it another shake.

After a week, fill your tank, or drip on clean rda, and enjoy.

*Edit*
This will give you a 18mg juice, with 50/50 ratio. If you want more VG, you can for instance add 6ml PG, and 6ml VG rather than 12ml PG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/11/13)

I started by getting a kit from Vapour mountain.
Everything to start is in the kit. Ejuice-me-up (http://ejuice.breaktru.com/) is a good program I use to check everything.
Get the basics down first and mix some juices with clean PG and VG and then if you like the flavor, mix a batch with the nicotine.
It is awesome to mix your own!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

